# Drywall repair around new (trimless) windows



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Whole lot easyer and come out looking better to just remove it and replace those pieces.
Second best would be to get rid of the loose paper and use what's called hot mud.
It comes in a bag and has to be mixed with water. 
You can get 30, 60, and 90 min. hardning times.
If you use it I would use a 4" knife to fill in the gap and one wide enough to come all the way out to the outside corner to smooth it out.
http://www.usg.com/sheetrock-easy-sand-lightweight-setting-type-joint-compound.html


----------



## stencil (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks joecaption! I'll look into the hot mud, but now that you mention it, the drywall around a few of these windows is cracked and damaged...I might just replace it...that said, I'm pretty sure the corners have metal corner beads. Do you know of a good/easy way to remove those? I can just see this whole thing spreading out from the window as I go...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Your going to think I'm joking but just take a hammer and and tap it down along the outside corner. The compound will just crack and fall off exposing the metal bead so you can pry out the old nails.

No chance you want to consider just going over the old dry wall with wood instead and add some casing?


----------



## stencil (Oct 18, 2011)

That makes sense, thanks! As for the wood casing, it was a thought, but the wife shot it down...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

When I get stuck doing drywall returns like that I try to get the customer let be use rounded corners instead of square.
Makes a huge differace in the finished look. It softens the whole opening is the best way I can describe it.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...BB01FB1B901AB1AFA9F28583747C1&selectedIndex=1

Adding a stool like this one in the picture gives her a place to set Christmas candle, some plants or knick nacks.


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

Not to hijack a thread, but to add more information to it: 

Any rule of thumb when to use wood in this area and when to use drywall, or the tradeoffs?

I am just about to the point where I have to do this in our basement, but while out on a Parade of Homes tour over the weekend, i noticed more than a few that had drywall inside and just wood at the bottom with trim as Joe had in the pic in his last post.

B


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've seen a ton of water stained drywall returns on the bottom from condinsation.


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

this has worked great for me several times

http://www.clarkdietrich.com/products/vinyl-trims-and-finishing-products/vinyl-ripbead-l-trim-vlzl


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What's that product got to do with finishing out the outside corners?


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

joecaption said:


> I've seen a ton of water stained drywall returns on the bottom from condinsation.


Yes, wood on the bottom is a given, but no issues with drywall on the sides and top if the installer wants to take the time to fuss around with the details?

B


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

joecaption said:


> What's that product got to do with finishing out the outside corners?


 the OP made no mention of outside corners, nor do pictures indicate problems there

you're welcome


¿¿¿


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Vinyl J channel where the gwb meets the window


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

"Thanks joecaption! I'll look into the hot mud, but now that you mention it, the drywall around a few of these windows is cracked and damaged...I might just replace it...that said, I'm pretty sure the corners have metal corner beads. Do you know of a good/easy way to remove those? I can just see this whole thing spreading out from the window as I go... "

Sure sounded like they were asking about the outside corners to me.


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

it's not Vinyl J channel. it's Vinyl L bead with a rip away strip, it staples in tight to window, after finishing out to corner, you pull the rip bead out for nice smooth line against window frame. a tiny bead of caulk cleans it up nice against window or could use a paper tape on L bead


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

coupe said:


> it's not Vinyl J channel.
> it's Vinyl L bead with a rip away strip...


I've only done this once.
I used the vinyl J Channel on the GWB that butted up to the window.
It came out perfect(with a bead of caulk).


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

coupe said:


> it's not Vinyl J channel. it's Vinyl L bead with a rip away strip, it staples in tight to window, after finishing out to corner, you pull the rip bead out for nice smooth line against window frame. a tiny bead of caulk cleans it up nice against window or could use a paper tape on L bead


Exactly what I was going to recommend tear away bead. The tear away part keeps the mud from where you don't want it. Then when mud is dry tear the strip off and you have a nice straight line. Also a great product for anytime drywall meets another surface such as brick or stone. Lets you mud the edge of the drywall without getting mud on the brick, whice is a beatch to remove.


----------

